#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Στατιστικά στοιχεία από το ΥΠΕΚΑ για τις  μέχρι τώρα ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/11

## Xάρης

"Με βάση τα τελευταία διαθέσιμα στοιχεία από την ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων προκύπτουν τα εξής:

Ο αριθμός των δηλώσεων που έχουν εισαχθεί στο σύστημα έχει ξεπεράσει τις 117.000.Τα συνολικά αναμενόμενα έσοδα από τις δηλώσεις αυτές φτάνουν τα 800 εκ. ευρώ, ενώ μέχρι σήμερα έχουν εισπραχθεί από παράβολα και πρόστιμα περίπου 45 εκ. ευρώ.Το μέσο ύψος προστίμου είναι περίπου 7.500 ευρώ και το μέσο ύψος παραβόλου περίπου 800 ευρώ.Η μέση επιφάνεια ανά δήλωση είναι 57 τ.μ. κύριων χώρων και 27 τ.μ. βοηθητικών χώρων.
Επισημαίνεται ότι ο αριθμός δηλώσεων και πληρωμών ανά ημέρα έχει επιταχυνθεί σημαντικά και με βάση τους ρυθμούς προόδου της συμμετοχής των πολιτών στη ρύθμιση το ΥΠΕΚΑ εκτιμάται ότι θα επιτευχθεί ο στόχος εισπράξεων μέσα στο 2011.

Υπενθυμίζεται επίσης ότι για τη διευκόλυνση της συμμετοχής των πολιτών, στη ρύθμιση και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την ευρύτερη οικονομική κατάσταση, το ΥΠΕΚΑ έχει ανακοινώσει την παράταση της προθεσμίας της ρύθμισης μέχρι τις 30 Δεκεμβρίου 2011, ενώ για την εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού και των μηχανικών είναι διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης και σειρά ερωτήσεων απαντήσεων για όλες τις ειδικές περιπτώσεις που έχουν περιέλθει στην γνώση των υπηρεσιών του ΥΠΕΚΑ (http://goo.gl/hVCit).

*ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ*"

*Πηγή:* Δελτίο Τύπου ΥΠΕΚΑ

----------

